

The Internet is a copy machine - wallflower
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/01/better_than_fre.php

======
threwoff
The internet is a hate machine.

------
zeynel1
Very nice analysis. He lists eight concepts of "intangible value" that
consumers "buy" when they "pay for something that could be free." These cannot
be copied. He also mentions "trust" but for some reason he doesn't put it in
this list:

1\. Immediacy

2\. Personalization

3\. Interpretation

4\. Authenticity

5\. Accessibility

6\. Embodiment

7\. Patronage

8\. Findability

